# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  В Беларуси закрывают "В контакте"

## JAHolper

Очередная волна протестов может захлестнуть Республику Беларусь. Виной всему просочившаяся информация о том, что Александр Лукашенко лично потребовал ограничить влияние социальных сетей в Белоруссии. А именно, в ближайшие дни готовится закрытие Вконтакте, исключение анонимного доступа в сеть Однокласники, Твиттер и Фэйсбук. Совет как закрыть Вконтакте дал товарищ Александра Лукашенко – известный в Украине депутат и герой сетевого порно Олег Ляшко.

На эту скандальную инициативу ограничения Свободы Слова в Беларуси уже отреагировала Москва. Реакция оказалась более чем жесткой. Намерение президента Белоруссии Александра Лукашенко ограничить деятельность российских средств массовой информации, а также социальных сетей и средств общения граждан в сети интернет в стране угрожает сорвать выделение Минску кредита на 3–3,5 миллиарда долларов. Как сообщает в субботу, 28 мая, агентство «Интерфакс», высокопоставленный источник в Кремле заявил журналистам, что реализация этих планов «не может не отразиться» на позиции РФ. Итак, согласно последним данным, всех, без исключения, граждан Республики Белоруссия заставят выходить в социальные сети под наблюдением. Т.е. Лукашенко обяжет клиентов социальных сетей Однокласники, Фэйсбук и Твиттер ввести гражданскую идентификацию практически по паспортным данным. Как не сложно понять речь идет о так называемом гражданском ID. Оно властям полный контроль за действиями и высказываниями в любой социальной сети. В то же время, есть и другие данные, если верить которым, мы можем с уверенностью констатировать, следующее: самая популярная социальная сеть в Белоруссии (как и во всем бывшем СССР) «ВКонтакте» закрывается, а вместо нее появится новая сеть для общения и обмена информацией. Ее предварительное название «Белка». Доживут ли граждане Белоруссии до этого вопрос, так как ждет всех ужасное будущее…

Не сложно догадаться, что закрытие ВКонтакте и подконтрольность всех оставшихся социалок государству и спецслужбам Белоруссии вызовет бурю протестов и негодование среди граждан Республики, которые будет не так легко придушить на фоне экономического и финансового коллапса, – уверен известный политолог Андрей Истевич. Впрочем, белорусы теперь никогда не станут похожи на американцев.

Источник: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Во многом разговоры о закрытии контакта поддерживает развитие событий акции "Революция через социальную сеть". Т.к. её организатор находится в Польше и его не могут наказать, единственным выходом остаётся закрыть контакт, в котором расположена группа "Революция через социальные сети".

----------


## Mashulya

куда мы катимся??? давайте откажемся от социальных сетей, будем транслировать только БТ, и на лбу выбьем татушки с ID!!!! противно...

----------


## .29

> уверен известный политолог Андрей Истевич


Гугл выдает 4 странички по Андрею Истевичу.
Упоминается оный только в новостях, где он известен и уверен. Известен то политологом, то геополитиком, то экономистом, то просто экспертом.
Больше никаких упоминаний.  Решайте сами.

"Белка", гг.

----------


## vova230

Похоже белка у кого-то уже началась.

----------


## JAHolper

Несколько минут назад стало известно о том, что социальная сеть ВКонтакте будет почти полностью блокирована для пользователей из Республики Беларусь. Либо завтра, либо до конца текущей недели Александр Лукашенко закроет ВКонтакте, – сообщил в интервью специальному корреспонденту Информационного Агентства Экспрессинформ источник в КГБ Республики Беларусь. По данным источника инициатором этого шага стало «известное украинское чудовище» ([Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]).

В то же время, белорусские спецслужбы на днях арестовали администраторов некоторых групп социальной сети «ВКонтакте». Задержанные молодые люди провинились перед белорусским законом в том, что создали в русскоязычной интернет-среде группы, объединявшие в основном людей, несогласных с политическим строем в Беларуси. Ясное дело, что социально-экономические проблемы Беларуси огромны, но не столь глобальны, как у главных европейских ленивцев.

К Сергею Павлюкевичу – модератору группы «Мы за великую Беларусь» – сотрудники КГБ пришли прямо домой, пишут белорусские СМИ. После безрезультатной «профилактической беседы» с его матерью, которую работники КГБ просили уговорить сына прекратить активную жизнь в социальной сети, блюстители порядка решили пообщаться с Павлюкевичем лично.

Как отмечалось ранее, Очередная волна протестов может захлестнуть Республику Беларусь. Виной всему просочившаяся информация о том, что Александр Лукашенко лично потребовал ограничить влияние социальных сетей в Белоруссии. А именно, в ближайшие дни готовится закрытие Вконтакте, исключение анонимного доступа в сеть Однокласники, Твиттер и Фэйсбук. Совет как закрыть Вконтакте дал товарищ Александра Лукашенко – известный в Украине депутат и герой сетевого порно Олег Ляшко. На эту скандальную инициативу ограничения Свободы Слова в Беларуси уже отреагировала Москва. Реакция оказалась более чем жесткой. Намерение президента Белоруссии Александра Лукашенко ограничить деятельность российских средств массовой информации, а также социальных сетей и средств общения граждан в сети интернет в стране угрожает сорвать выделение Минску всех кредитов. А когда-то Беларусь была, такой же беззаботной страной, как Филиппины. Теперь можно сколько угодно винить самых глупых политиков, но от поглотившего Беларусь кризиса это не избавит.

Впрочем, источники в КГБ заявляют о том, что единственным виновником закрытия ВКонтакте является советчик из Украины, который сам метит в Президенты, несмотря на былые порно скандалы и «порядком увлажненную репутацию».

источник: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## SDS

я сегодня 15-го июня в 22-50 свободно зашёл вКонтакте без проблем

----------


## Незарегистрированный

Сегодня 19-ое, вхожу вконтакт свободно...

----------


## Marusja

если вдруг закроют доступ в одну социальную сеть-все очень быстро переметнуться в другую (их ведь полно!) так что это просто глупо

----------


## JAHolper

"_Интернет – это величайшее достижение человечества. Правда, там и бандиты встречаются, все начинается с этого интернета [...] Разные есть в интернет-сообществе группы, коллективы и ресурсы. Я абсолютно нормально к этому отношусь, но моя задача – видеть тот негатив, который угрожает основам существования государства_", – отметил Александр Лукашенко
Скачать полную аудиозапись интервью: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## JAHolper

> В Беларуси заблокирован доступ к сайту социальной сети "ВКонтакте", а также его зеркальному сайту vk.com. Это произошло за несколько часов до очередной акции молчаливой солидарности, организуемой группой "Революция через социальные сети".
> 
> Представитель группы по информации и коммуникации РУП "Белтелеком" заявил БелаПАН, что "Белтелеком" не занимается "фильтрацией сайтов". "Фильтровать контент — это не наша функция", — подчеркнул представитель компании.
> 
> БелаПАН не удалось получить комментарий в Оперативно-аналитическом центре при президенте Беларуси, который в соответствии с указом № 60 о регулировании интернета контролирует ограничение доступа к интернет-ресурсам.
> 
> Напомним, в социальных сетях "ВКонтакте" и Facebook родилась инициатива выходить на центральные площади белорусских городов на народные гуляния еженедельно по средам. На вечер 13 июля в Беларуси запланирована очередная акция молчаливого протеста, инициированная группой "Революция через социальные сети".


=)

----------


## SDS

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
 открывалка

----------


## сайрус

говорите не будем похожи а Америкацев?Татальный котроль!!!!ID!!!это вы называете быть не похожими на Американцев???

----------


## гость

Э блин не закрывайте вконтакте все уже привыкли к этой социальной сети((((((((ПОЖАЛУЙСТА НЕ ЗАКРЫВАЙТЕ ЕЁ УМОЛЯЮ ВАС НУ ВЫ ЖЕ ДОБРЫЕ ЛЮДИ((((((((ПОЧЕМУ ИМЕННО ВКОНТАКТЕ(((((((((ПОЖАЛУЙСТА,У  СЛЫШЬТЕ ЛЮДЕЙ! :С :СССССС :ССССС

----------

